# 2004 altima 4cyl idling rough in drive



## Jayneenm (Feb 4, 2006)

This may or may not be the right place to post this but by god I am having an awful time on this website, not to mention the fact that I am beside myself about my car. I have a 2002 Nissan Altima 4 cyl. It has 121,000 miles on it and has been burning oil now or about 6 months but I check it as much as possible and try to keep it full at all time. Last night while at a traffic light it started idling roughly. If it is in neutral it sounds fine, idles fine but if I put it in drive and put my foot on the braake it sounds like the engine is going to fall off the mounts. Any suggestions?? Im so worried I cant think straight. Any help you can give me would be great. Unfortunately, it's Saturday and there are no mechanics open to hook a computer to it to see what it is. My fear is I this is going to cost me thousands to fix.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is the CEL(check engine light) on? If it is then take it to an auto parts store like advance or something. They will hook up the OBDII for free and give you the codes. Has it been giving you any trouble other than burning oil?


----------



## Jayneenm (Feb 4, 2006)

The check engine light is on because about 6 months ago I had to replace to O2 sensor and they said it hurt the catalytic converter so the check engine light stays on until I get a new catalytic converter. My mechanic told me not to worry about it until I needed to pass inspection next year, but other than that the car is good. It taps a little in the morning when cold so I warm it up for about 10 minutes or so before I go anywhere, but other than that it runs good gets great gas mileage and has no other problems. Even this morning I went out and it ran fine, started right up, normal idle but when I put it in drive it was just a little rough where as last night after it was warm and I was on my way home at traffic lights it idled harder. No other bad sounds coming from the engine just the rough idle.
Thank you so much for answering me.


----------

